

Ask HN: Review my startup, GoodBaset - kukulikoo

With Goodbasket.me, in just 3 minutes savers can move their low yielding savings account to an automated platform that invests in a high quality credit portfolio. Searching and building a portfolio on Online Direct Lending marketplaces is time consuming and requires some level of expertise. We want to make it super easy for savers to tap into this fast growing industry by building the infrastructure (to access), loans selection and trading execution - taking out all of the complexities when going directly.
======
jmnicolas
The "K" is missing in the title (goodbaset).

------
kukulikoo
Thanks. I don't see an edit option.

